# Proposed Tax Break for Buying Electric Vehicles Is Too Hard to Get, Auto Makers Say



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Good article from the WSJ.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

We need to bring back the processing of raw materials to friendly countries. We can't be tied to China like Europe is with Russia.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Joe90 said:


> Good article from the WSJ.


Agree, typical well-written info piece from the Journal…and I learned a new word: decadal. Not really new, origin is back in 1745, but hey, now looking for every opportunity to use it in a sentence (thank you Mrs. Scott, 8th grade English teacher).

At any rate, I think the TL;DR version is that without major rewording, the chances of getting a tax credit for buying an EV are so low as to no longer be a factor in purchase decisions.

I get the push the gubmnt is trying to incentivize with the tax credits but the credits go to consumers, not to the entities that manufacture the products. Given that every EV that hits the lots is spoken for before it gets there, manufacturers have little real incentive to do anything and are free to continue to raise prices regardless of their costs. When demand tapers, that’s a whole new ballgame but that isn’t today’s reality. Could be a few years, maybe this is even decadal. (See what I did there?).


----------

